# Help with American Flyer 596 Water Tower



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Have been asked to refurbish an AF 596 Water Tower and am not familiar with AF. Not much to the 596 except it looks like much of the magnetic coil wire has been stripped off this one and the remainder looks like it has seen serious heat.

Are replacement parts for the 596 available? If not, could a member that has one let me know what the resistance of the coil is. I may consider rewiring the coil.

Thank you, swede


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, can't help you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This site claims to have parts avaiable for the 596.

http://americanflyerexpress.com/Ame...Sheets-For-Operating-Accessories/afe04415.htm

Don


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for the response. I had previously seen this site and have sent an email (no phone number, no response yet). Based on their web page, am not sure they actually sell replacement parts.

Thanks again, swede


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Port Lines has some parts for the 596 but not the coil. Attached are the specs for the coil so you can repair the one you have.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

AmFlyer said:


> Attached are the specs for the coil...


Off topic, but which reference book is that?

Looks like a very helpful book. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I was going to say it is confidential but here you go. It was published in 2001.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Tom, absolutely grateful. Although this is my first AF repair job, I never expected such detail could be available. It is wonderful that such a reference book is available.

Thank you again, swede


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Pleased to help. I admire those of you with the skill and patience to use this information to do complete rebuilds.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Coil rewired, fully operational and ready to return to owner.

Thanks very much, swede


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good work, hopefully returning to a very pleased owner.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job....


----------

